# WinCC 7 - neues Projekt kann nicht erstellt werden



## jack911 (12 Mai 2009)

hallo,
ich versuche in wincc 7 ein neues projekt anzulegen. es kommt nur die meldung "UNBEKANNTER FEHLER". 
danach kommt eine weitere fehlermeldung "PROJEKT KANN NICHT ANGELEGT WERDEN"
was mache ich falsch, bzw wo kann der fehler liegen?
(passiert bei einzelplatz und mehrplatz projekt)

SP1 habe ich nicht installiert...
danke


----------



## david.ka (9 August 2012)

Hallo,
hast du eine Lösung gefungen? ich habe momentan dasselbe Problem


----------



## martin1988 (9 August 2012)

Hi david,

willst du ein Projekt im Simatic Manager anlegen oder ein Stand alone Projekt erstellen?
Welche Version benutzt du?


----------



## david.ka (10 August 2012)

im WinCC Explorer.

WinCC 7.0 SP3 Upd1 auf einer WinXP SP3 Maschine


----------



## Markus Rupp (10 August 2012)

also ein standalone-projekt

wo (exakter pfad) versucht du das projekt anzulegen?
was sagen log-files?
existiert der pfad auf den du anlegen möchtest?
wie soll der gewählte projektname lauten?

im WinCC 7.0 gab es unter Windows7 schon häufiger Probleme mit der UAC des Betriebssystems in Verbindung mit "Nicht-Administratoren"-Benutzern, könnte auch daran liegen


----------



## david.ka (10 August 2012)

Hallo,
der Fehler kommt mitlerweile auf mehreren PCs vor.

Benutzer hat Admin Rechte, bzw. es ist der Administrator. Zusätzlich noch Simatic HMI und MSSQL Rechte
Der Pfad ist direkt unter c:\firma
Der Pfad existiert.
Der Projektname ist Test1 (nur zum Test).

habe auch schon andere Pfade und Projektnamen verwendet, aber ohne erfolg...


----------



## Markus Rupp (10 August 2012)

und was sagt die wincc-diagnosse-logfiles (evtl auch im windows-eventviewer -> "start ->ausführen -> eventvwr.msc" prüfen


----------



## martin1988 (10 August 2012)

mhh ... Willst du das Projekt lokal auf dem Rechner erstellen oder aufm Netzlaufwerk / anderem Rechner oder so?

edit:
oh da wart ihr aber jetzt fleißig in den paar Minuten wo ich den Thread im hintergrund auf hatte! ...
Starte den WinCC-Explorer mal mit "Ausführen als -> Administrator" und versuchs nochmal!


----------



## david.ka (10 August 2012)

da steht leider nichts.

aber in der PMDiagnose steht:
CCProjectMgr.exe GetSecurityInfo failed with error 5: Zugriff verweigert

Rechte sind aber vorhanden.
beim Anlegen des Projekt werden in dem angelegten Ordner auch nur 4 DB Dateien estellt, mehr nicht.

Das Problem ist, dass es schon der vierte Rechner ist...


----------



## ducati (10 August 2012)

Auch wenn sich dass jetzt nach den typischen Siemens-Support Aussagen anhört:

 - Installationsvoraussetzungen gelesen und eingehalten?
 - Kompatibilitätsliste beachtet?
 - irgendwelche sonstige Software/updates installiert?
 - wurde am System etwas verändert bevor es nicht mehr geht?

Gruß.

PS: wurde auch das WinCC Engineering Installiert? Oder ist das nur ne Runtime?

Schreib mal mehr Informationen über Dein System, sonst wirds schwierig mit der Hilfe.


----------



## david.ka (10 August 2012)

ducati schrieb:


> Auch wenn sich dass jetzt nach den typischen Siemens-Support Aussagen anhört:
> 
> - Installationsvoraussetzungen gelesen und eingehalten?
> - Kompatibilitätsliste beachtet?
> ...



von oben nach unten:
- sollte alles passen
- ja, sollte passen
- nein, Rechner habe ich vom Kunden vorinstalliert bekommen. WinXP SP3
- nein, WinCC installiert, erster Versuch ein Projekt anzulegen ist gescheitert.

EDIT: ja, ist alles installiert... 
über das System gibt es nicht viel zu erzählen, neu installierter WinXP SP3 Rechner mit WinCC 7.0SP3 Upd1 ...


----------



## ducati (10 August 2012)

david.ka schrieb:


> - nein, Rechner habe ich vom Kunden vorinstalliert bekommen. WinXP SP3



Das muss ja nicht heißen dass alles iO ist.

evtl. Rechnername nach der WinCC-Installation noch mal geändert?

...


----------



## Markus Rupp (10 August 2012)

im speziellen meint ducati:

Firewall, AntiViren-SW, OS-Version, OS-SP, evtl. installierte Proxy-basierende Kommunikation-Programme, aufstellung der installierten Komponenten des WinCC

aber die aussage des PMDiag deutet auch auf folgendes hin:

http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PageIndex=1&PostID=179874&Language=en

Das entfernen der User aus diesen Gruppen geschieht oftmals nach Windows-Updates (was auch der Grund ist warum ich in meiner Firma Windows-Updates immer zuerst in einer VM-Ware prüfe bevor ich sie in der Domäne freigebe


----------



## david.ka (10 August 2012)

hat sich erledigt.

Domain-Einstellungen gelöscht, Arbeitsgruppe erzeugt ==> funktioniert.
warum auch immer. hab die PCs als lokaler Admin gestartet...

Danke @All


----------

